# محتاج برنامج Arena ضروري



## Amr ibrahiem (5 ديسمبر 2006)

الي الاخوه الافاضل انا محتاج برنامج Arena ضروري اوي لو حد يعرف رابط انزله منه مجانا ياريت يساعدني


----------



## TAHER_IE (14 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي الحبيب
انا معرفش رابط لكن هو موجود عندي مساحته 114 ميجا بس لو عندك طريقة اديهولك بيها انا مستعد


----------



## TAHER_IE (14 ديسمبر 2006)

ممكن الرابط تلاقي عليه باذن الله
http://www.download.com/3120-20_4-0.html?tg=dl-20&qt=Arena


----------



## Mohammedmohd (21 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء رفعه على أحد مواقع الرفع، و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohammedmohd (21 أبريل 2007)

*لو تكرمتم أريد الحصول على برنامج Arena 10.0*

لو تكرمتم أريد الحصول على برنامج Arena 10.0


----------



## شسيبلا (21 أبريل 2007)

i have arena 9.0!!Do you want it?


----------



## Mohammedmohd (21 أبريل 2007)

طبعا أكيد، الرجاء رفعه، و بارك الله فيك على عرضك الطيب


----------



## شسيبلا (22 أبريل 2007)

the first part


----------



## شسيبلا (22 أبريل 2007)

http://dl.free.fr/Bh3fAY3M/RockwellArena9.0+Serial.rar
the link to arena 9.0 please make a mirror to rapidshare okay.
wa assalem alikoum


----------



## شسيبلا (22 أبريل 2007)

http://dl.free.fr/lCcuqadQ/Kelton'SimulationwithArena'.pdf. and the 
الرجاء منكم ا لدعاء link to ebook "simulation wiht arena


----------



## شسيبلا (22 أبريل 2007)

http://www.management-logistique- globale.info
يمكنكم زيارة موقعي باللغة الفرنسية


----------



## Mohammedmohd (22 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك، و جزاك عنا كل خير
و لكن لم أفهم ماذا تعني ب
make a mirror to rapidshare


----------



## شسيبلا (22 أبريل 2007)

www.rapidshare.com أريد منكم أن ترفعوا الملف إلى


----------



## jmoeei (22 أبريل 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء لوسمحتوا عاوز user name and serial number for on speed


حسن


----------



## ابو عبدالله الحبيب (22 أبريل 2007)

*ردوا ياجماعه*

امل الرد على موضوع الرجال


----------



## صناعي1 (22 أبريل 2007)

احييك شسيبلا على هذا النشاط 

:30: :30: :30: :30: :30:​


----------



## Mohammedmohd (23 أبريل 2007)

الرجاء توضيح عملية التنصيب و كيفية عمل الكراك

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohammedmohd (23 أبريل 2007)

الجزء الأول على الرابيدشير

http://rapidshare.com/files/27436115/Rockwell_Arena_9.0.part1.rar


----------



## Mohammedmohd (23 أبريل 2007)

الجزء الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/27443486/Rockwell_Arena_9.0.part2.rar


----------



## Mohammedmohd (23 أبريل 2007)

الجزء الثالث

http://rapidshare.com/files/27452518/Rockwell_Arena_9.0.part3.rar


----------



## شسيبلا (23 أبريل 2007)

لاشكر على واجب ياصناعي
ياأخي لايوجد أي كراك ، put Student as serial number


----------



## jmoeei (24 أبريل 2007)

يااخوان محتاج user name and password لبرنامج on speed ممكن تساعدوني وبصراحة انا اتعقدت من حكاية 30 مشاركة علشان تقراء الرسائل من يستطيع مساعدتي برجاء استخدام عنواني 
××××××××× يمنع وضع العناوين في المشاركات
 ولكم الشكر
حسن

يمكن التواصل عبر المنتدى بشكل مباشر و دون الحاجة لاستخدام الرسائل الخاصة


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (24 أبريل 2007)

لدي النسخه الاخيره من برنامج ارينا و يمكننى ارسالها لك بالبريد ادا اردت 
تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق


----------



## شسيبلا (24 أبريل 2007)

send the link to www.rapidshare.com ya mouhandess


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (29 أبريل 2007)

الاخ شسيبلا

ادا كان الامر ضروري فيمكن ارساله لك بالبريد


----------



## شسيبلا (1 مايو 2007)

i live in France so can you put a link to arena 11 on rapidshare.com??
baraka alahou fik


----------



## salam (18 أكتوبر 2007)

طيب اذا في حدا عندو أرينا 7 لاني محتاجاه كتير


----------



## بن مرعي (22 أكتوبر 2007)

البرنامج عندي arena 10 لكن اريد ان اعرف كيف استطيع رفعه .


----------



## بن مرعي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

هذا هو البرنامج 

http://rapidshare.com/files/64566863/_7DD8B4A1BB4F_49B1_96DE_E08C864E6ACE.exe.html 

خبرني اذا البرنامج يشتغل او لا


----------



## عماد الشيخي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أرجوا تزويدنا بأي شئ يساعد علي تعلم برنامج Arena


----------



## mostafaeps (3 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا باشمهندسين بالنسبة لبرنامج Arena انا لاقيت ينك للبرنامج بس لسه منزلتوش http://902.mihd.net/dl/11741fb2aa4e65d2435b98a2ac5d27ed/472cf299/902-ci7sy4-1615809/arena.rar

وكان في موقع عليه slides فيها معلومات مفيدة
http://cs.hiram.edu/~obie/cs361-07/

وانا معايا نسخة من arena 10 بس student فيها copmonents كتيرة مقفولة 
يا ريت لو حد وصل لكراك او سيريال للبرنامج يكون شاكر جدا
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبا عبيده (9 فبراير 2008)

_انا شاكر علي المجهود _
_بس ليا طلب_
_ الحقوني ارجوكم انا مزنوق اويييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي_
_عايز اي تعليم لبرنامج ارينا وبسرعه شديده اي تعليم_


----------



## أبا عبيده (10 فبراير 2008)

*أرجوكم تعليم لبرنامج أرينا (arena)*

أعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات الحقوني ارجوكم 
انا عايز شرح لبرنامج ارينا 
اي تعليم لبرنامج ارينا 
بسرعه ارجوكم
انا طالب في المشروع ومحتاجه اوييييييييييييييييييييييييي
انا قسم هندسه صناعيه
ارجوكم بسرعه شديده تعليم اي تعليم ارجوكم
:3: :77:​


----------



## mostafaeps (19 فبراير 2008)

Kelton 'Simulation with Arena'
هو الكتاب ده في شرح لبرنامج ارينا 
بس للاسف النت عندي بطيء مش عارف ارفعه
هو مساحته 61 ميجا


----------



## أبا عبيده (21 فبراير 2008)

*عايز شرح برنامج أرينا*

أعزائي المهندسين والمهندسات أرجو منكم وبشده لو سمحتم عايز شرح لبرنامج ارينا المستخدم في المحاكاه ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## أبا عبيده (21 فبراير 2008)

انا متشكر جدا بس ياريت حد يكون عنده شرح لبرنامج ارينا يارب


----------



## adham4000 (5 مارس 2008)

موضوع مهم جدا ... شكرا لك


----------



## nour_Alquds (7 مارس 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء
اتقدم للجميع بتقديم يد المساعدة لمن يحتاج المساعده فى برنامج ارينا او تعلم محاكاه النظم حيث اننى حاصل على درجة الماجستير فى الهندسة الادارية ورسالتى كانت فى محاكاه النظيم وحيث اقوم بتدريس محاكاه النظيم وبرنامج ارينا فى كليه االهندسة فلمن يريد المساعده وهو من سكان غزه فانا على استعداد لمساعدته من اجل انجاز مشروع تخرجه
مهندس/ حسن


----------



## م. زيد (7 مارس 2008)

الأخوان محمد وشيسبلا..
شكراً جزيلاً جاري تحميل البرنامج لم أكن أتصور في يوم من الأيام أني سأعثر على برنامج للمحاكاة مثل أرينا في النت مجاناً.

الأخ بن مرعي..
لا أدري كيف تقول أن الملف الذي دللتنا عليه والذي حجمه 40kb هو البرنامج يا عزيزي. أرجو توضيح الأمر لي لأن هذا الملف يبدو، والعياذ بالله، سبايوير أو فايروس!!

الأخ مصطفى..
كتاب كيلتون جداً مهم ووافي، فيا ريت تنزله لنا، ولو حبه حبه، وإن شاء الله الأجر على قدر المشقة، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن شاء الله ستكون شريك في أجر من استفاد من تعلم البرنامج وأفاد.

الأخ نور القدس..
يا ريت إذا توفرت لديك مراجع أو كتب تتعلق بهذا البرنامج الهام ترفعها لنا أو تدلنا عليها، وجزيت خيراً

حقيقة أول مرة يزول عني الشعور بالوحده، إذ أن تخصصي في الماجستير كان في محاكاة عمليات التشييد، واستخدمت نظام المحاكاة ستروبوسكوب، ولكني كنت أحس بالوحده لأني لا أجد متخصصين أو دارسين للمحاكاة، ويبدو أني سأجد ضالتي عند متخصصي الإدارة الصناعية


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 مارس 2008)

Simulation with Arena
By W. David Kelton, Randall P. Sadowski, Deborah A. Sadowski
* Publisher: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math
* Number Of Pages: 547
* Publication Date: 2001-07-17
* ISBN-10 / ASIN: 007250739X
* ISBN-13 / EAN: 9780072507393
Book Description:
This book was the first text to be written on the Arena software, which is a very popular simulation modeling software. What makes this text the authoritative source on Arena is that it was written by the Creators of Arena themselves.
The new edition follows in the tradition of the successful first edition in its tutorial style (via a sequence of carefully crafted examples) and an accessible writing style. The updates include thorough coverage of the new version of the Arena software (Arena 4.0), a revised statistical-analysis material, and additional exercises and examples.
The CD-ROM that accompanies the book contains the Academic version of the Arena software, which features a completely new reporting environment!​
يمكن الاطلاع على الكتاب مؤقتآ هنا لحين توفر نسخه قابله للتحميل
الله تعالى المستعان
http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...oi=print&ct=title&cad=one-book-with-thumbnail​


----------



## nour_Alquds (8 مارس 2008)

*مقدمة عن برنامج ارينا*

ارجوا الجميع ان يستفيد


----------



## nour_Alquds (8 مارس 2008)

*simulation with arena*

ارجوا الاستفادة من الملفات وساقوم بعد ذلك باستكمال جميع الدروس لتعليم ارينا ويوجد عندى ارينا اسطوانات ونسخ وهى 3 و 5 و7و9و11 وكتب لكل نسخه كامله وانا على استعداد بتقديم المساعده للجميع واتمنى التوفيق للجميع والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## أهل الحديث (8 مارس 2008)

الأخ نور القدس
ماقصرت فى معاونة اخوانك
جزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## hamada (12 مارس 2008)

اخونا المهندس نور القدس بارك الله فيك على مجهوداتك الرائعة

انا مهندس صناعي خريج جديد من الجامعة الاسلامية وحابب استفيد منك في برامج الارينا وان احصل على نسخة من البرنامج ان توفر

ممكن ....


----------



## HaMooooDi (13 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووروين يا جماعة الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## o_mars_2010 (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## o_mars_2010 (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس/عثمان (6 أبريل 2008)

*Asalaamu Alaykum*



الصناعي المهندس قال:


> لدي النسخه الاخيره من برنامج ارينا و يمكننى ارسالها لك بالبريد ادا اردت
> تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق



Dear 
nour_Alquds
and 
الصناعي المهندس

do you still have arena software, i will pray for you if u send it to me through my email , i cant get it from rapidshare 
thanks
i will give you my email after your replay


----------



## المتألق (6 أبريل 2008)

الاخوه الكرام 

برنامج الارينا 7.0 متوفر مجانا نسخة الطالب 

ولمن يريد كراك هذا البرنامج للاستفاده من كافة خدمات البرنامج 
من هنا


----------



## مــهــنــدـســه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

**********************

2na mo lagyh shr7 arena 2za 7da b8dr yfedne
mhndsah

**********************

​


----------



## مــهــنــدـســه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

**********************

 mt2lk 2l web site ma ft7
mhndsah

**********************​


----------



## EIND.AHMAD (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*مشكور جزيل الشكر*

اشكرك على البرنامج وارجو التعجيل في تنزيل باقي الشروحات:16:


----------



## Eng.maher (24 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بتشكرك اخي نور القدس على مجهوداتك وبتمنى انك تساعدني في تعلم كيفية عملmodel باستخدام البرنامج واتمنى شرح جميع عناصر البرنامج والادوات المستخدمة في عمل الmodel
وشكرا


----------



## رشدي ياكيني (12 يناير 2009)

سبحان الله , 
اين النجاعة في العمل: بحثت في كامل المنتدى و لا يوجد حتى وصلة تعمل لارينا او بروموديل!
الرجاء وضع وصلة على الرابيدشير مباشرة و جازاكم الله خيرا!


----------



## صناعي1 (13 يناير 2009)

رشدي ياكيني قال:


> سبحان الله ,
> اين النجاعة في العمل: بحثت في كامل المنتدى و لا يوجد حتى وصلة تعمل لارينا او بروموديل!
> الرجاء وضع وصلة على الرابيدشير مباشرة و جازاكم الله خيرا!



أخي الكريم النجاعة موجودة، و ان لم تجد وصلة فعالة للبرنامج. هناك جهود مشكورة من كل الاعضاء، لكن قد يكون رفع الملف كان منذ مدة، ثم تم حذف الملف.
فقد قمت بتحميل برنامج ارينا من احد الوصلات في المنتدى.


----------



## أسامة أبوخروب (29 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
أنا عضو جديد و أحتاج إلى مساعدة الأخوة الأكارم. المشكلة أنني عندما أحاول تنزيل أي شئ من موقع rapidshare لا استطيع و يظهر لي ERROR لذلك أرجو منكم بيان ما علي فعله لأتمكن من تنزيل برنامج أرينا 
و شكرا
أسامة


----------



## حمادة محمود (30 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا اسمى احمد .ان شاء اللة بنعمل مشروع فى الكلية انشاء مصنع انتاج كامل 
فى الحقيقة انا فى اشد الاحتياج لهذا البرنامج لو سمح لى المهندس taher_IE ان يحملة على النت او يراسلنى على الايميل ونتشاور على طريقة بحيث احصل منة على هذا البرنامج ودا ايميلى ××××××××××××××

او رقم التليفون ×××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××××
سوف اكون شاكر جدا لو راسلتنى

يمنع منعا باتا وضع العناوين في المشاركات


----------



## Eng.MQandeel (31 أكتوبر 2009)

http://arenasimulasi.wordpress.com/2007/11/27/download-arena-10/
هدا الرابط ينقلك ألى رابط الحميل مباشرة 
arena 10


----------



## eng tariq (4 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم جميعا اخواني الاعزاء على المساعده 
واخص بالذكر الاخ نور القدس وجميع الاخوه


ولكن اخوتي الاحباب انا اخ لكم من فلسطين طالب بالهندسه الصناعيه 
لدينا مشروع مطلوب منا عمله من موسسه تقدم مساعده في التدريب العملي للطلاب الي بقدموا افضل مشروع
وانا راغب بشكل كبير بان احصل على هذه المساعده في التدريب العملي في هذه الشركه
والمشروع يقوم بشكل كبير على موضوع simulation وعلى برنامج الارينا بشكل كبير 
ونحن لدينا نقص كبير في هذا الجانب حيث انني لم اخذه كمساق في الجامعه
فاحتاج لاي اخمنكميستطيع ان يساعدني في هذا المشروع والبرنامج تحديدا

اتمنى منكم الرد علي باسرع وقت ممكن اذا سمحتم ---

ومشكورين جدا وجزاكم الله كل خير 

اخوكم المهندس طارق


----------



## صناعي1 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

eng tariq قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكركم جميعا اخواني الاعزاء على المساعده
> واخص بالذكر الاخ نور القدس وجميع الاخوه
> 
> ...



حياك الله اخي طارق و وفقك
لعل هذا الموضوع يفيدك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t105620.html


----------



## حمادة محمود (5 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا بصراحة فى اشد الاحتياج لهذا البرنامج(arena10) وبالفعل حملتة من على النت لوكن بدون كراك او سريال لذالك لاأستطيع استخدامة بالشكل المطلوب.
ارجو من السادة المشاركين المستخدمين لهذا البرنامج ان يمدونا بشرح وافى كافى للبدأ فى استخدام هذا البرنامج وتحقيق اقصى استفادة منة.
وشكرا


----------



## صناعي1 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

حمادة محمود قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا بصراحة فى اشد الاحتياج لهذا البرنامج(arena10) وبالفعل حملتة من على النت لوكن بدون كراك او سريال لذالك لاأستطيع استخدامة بالشكل المطلوب.
> ارجو من السادة المشاركين المستخدمين لهذا البرنامج ان يمدونا بشرح وافى كافى للبدأ فى استخدام هذا البرنامج وتحقيق اقصى استفادة منة.
> وشكرا



و عليكم السلام
النسخة الأصلية تتطلب وجود دنجل يتم شراؤه من الشركة حتى يعمل بالمزايا الكاملة، و حسب تجربتي فإن جميع الكراكات و السيريال لا تنفع


----------



## eng tariq (9 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مشكور خيي صناعي وبارك الله فيك --- 
لكن اخي الكريم نزلت البرنامج( ارينا10)الكن ما رضي يفتح عندي
وانا مضطر لاستخدامه او الافضل برنامج الارينا 7 اتمنى ممن لديه ان يزودنا به
ولكم جزيل الشكر اخواني


----------



## رحاب مجدى (1 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . ياجماعة فى برنامج جميل قوى وأحسن من ال arena ونازل نسخة أصلية بلا حدود أو قيود وسهل جدا وامكانياته أعلى من ال arena بكتيييييييييير والبرنامج اسمه simul8 والرابط بتاعهه هو
http://rapidshare.com/files/368376241/Simul8_v9.0_con_licencia.rar


----------



## شهبندر (1 أبريل 2010)

سلام
مشكور أخي على البرنامج، سأجربه وأعطي رأيي، بالنسبة للأرينا فهو شامل وأنا أستعمله منذ سنوات وراضي تماما عنه


----------



## khaz (17 أبريل 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## MOH_SOB44 (21 أبريل 2010)

محتاج شرح برنامج ارينا


----------



## mohamed0o0 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## yehia_fares (22 فبراير 2011)

ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي في هذا البرنامج حيث انني في اشد الحاجة اليه لرسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي


----------



## yehia_fares (22 فبراير 2011)

شهبندر قال:


> سلام
> مشكور أخي على البرنامج، سأجربه وأعطي رأيي، بالنسبة للأرينا فهو شامل وأنا أستعمله منذ سنوات وراضي تماما عنه



*ارجو من سيادتكم مساعدتي في هذا البرنامج حيث انني في اشد الحاجة اليه لرسالة الماجستير الخاصة بي* لان عندي مشكلة في تطبيقه


----------



## شهبندر (23 فبراير 2011)

سلام

اذا كان عندك مشكلة معينة أنا عندي خبرة متوسطة في الأرينا


----------



## yehia_fares (26 فبراير 2011)

شهبندر قال:


> سلام
> 
> اذا كان عندك مشكلة معينة أنا عندي خبرة متوسطة في الأرينا


جزاك الله كل خير بس المشكلة اني قرأت تعلم الارينا من كتاب ولكن تطبيقه ومعرفة تقاريره والمشكلة الاساسية عندي ان ابني نموذج للطريق الدائري بالقاهرة في حالته النقية بدون سيارات -على اساس سيارة واحدة تمر بدون اي سيارات معها - ودراسة مداخل وخارج الطريق بوجود كتلة من السيارات وتقليل الوقت باستخدام محاكاة ارينا


----------



## safety113 (27 فبراير 2011)

رابط مباشر للتحميل الفوري للارينا

http://download.cnet.com/3001-7441_4-10447379.html?spi=143c80e8910a6aed9952516c2fb1bc04


----------



## ahmedelazab (18 مارس 2011)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا هو الرابط ان شاء الله يعمل
​http://highered.mcgraw-hill.com/sites/0073376280/student_view0/arena_software_download.html

فى أمان الله و توفيقه:6:


----------



## sosbnsos (23 أكتوبر 2011)

نتمنى نشوف روابط للكتب الي تساعد في تعلم هذا البرنامج


----------



## OSAMA ST (2 نوفمبر 2012)

برنامج الأرينا Arena11.00 موجود عندي بنزله في حسابي على 4shared الان..


----------



## OSAMA ST (2 نوفمبر 2012)

والحمد لله عندي خبره فيه , فلو حابب أي شرح أو أي كتب أنا مستعد


----------



## do0dee (1 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم ... أنا بحاجة لمساعدة ببرنامج أرينا لأنو عندي وظيفة فيه .. وظيفة صغيرة .. بس المشكلة مو فهمانة البرنامج ومو عارفة اتعامل معاااه :86:... بليز محتاجة مساعدة وماعندي وئت كتير .. :80:
واذا ما أدمت الوظيفة مارح احسن أدم الامتحان 
وألف شكر ... الله يجزيكن الخير


----------



## -002DEEMAH (18 سبتمبر 2013)

*need help*

أحتاج مساعدة في تعلم برنامج ارينا....انا اعمل في بحث علمي واحتاج لهذا البرنامج وليس نسخة الstudent ..ممكن اي حد عمل رسالة ماجستير أومشروع باستخدام هذا البرنامج يحمل نسخة من مشروعه لأطلع عليه ...وشكرررا سلفا:77:


----------



## samiralsurihi (20 سبتمبر 2013)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## -002DEEMAH (4 أكتوبر 2013)

لوسمحت أنا احتاج هذا البرنامج ضروري جدا مع كامل خدماته اي مع الكراك ...ساعدني للحصول عليه ...وليس لدي خبرة بتكريك البرنامج ...كيف يمكنني التواصل معاك؟؟


----------



## ahmad-ata (19 يناير 2014)

ما شاء الله قسم ممتاز الى الامام والتقدم


----------



## ahmad-ata (19 يناير 2014)

رائع الى الامام والتقدم


----------



## undertaker89 (21 يناير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

